
June Foray has died at 99 - forrestbrazeal
http://variety.com/2017/tv/people-news/june-foray-dead-dies-rocky-natasha-bullwinkle-1202508180/
======
forrestbrazeal
I will always remember June Foray for her collaborations with Stan Freberg,
particularly in the marvelous "Stan Freberg Presents ... The United States of
America". [0] These two were making cult classic recordings before anybody
knew what that was.

She was also a cast regular on Freberg's short-lived CBS radio series "The
Stan Freberg Show", making her one of the last surviving stars of the Golden
Age of Radio.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_Freberg_Presents_the_Unit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_Freberg_Presents_the_United_States_of_America_Volume_One:_The_Early_Years)

